# What do you think of this statement by John H. Gerstner?



## Puritanhead (Aug 6, 2006)

> Eternal life depends on Christ alone "” nothing, but nothing, else. Predestination will not bring it. Providence cannot produce it. It does not rest on foreknowledge, divine decrees, or even the atonement itself. Eternal life is Christ dwelling in His righteousness in the soul of the justified person. So eternal life is union with Jesus Christ. And the word for that union with Jesus Christ is faith. The sinner comes to Him, rests in Him, trusts in Him, is one with Him, abides in Him; and this is life because it never, ever, ends. The united soul abides in the Vine eternally. Weakness, sin, proneness to sin never brings separation, but only the Father´s pruning, which cements the union even and ever tighter.


Source: _Justification by Faith Alone: Affirming the Doctrine By Which the Church and the Individual Stands of Falls_ (Morgan , PA: Soli Deo Gloria Publications, 1995), ch. 4.


----------



## Ivan (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't see a problem with it. Sounds good to me.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> I don't see a problem with it. Sounds good to me.



 Sounds very Scriptural to me. 

John H. Gerstner was very solid, right on. It would be even
more encouraging to see the context of what is quoted here.


----------



## JOwen (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Larry Hughes (Aug 6, 2006)

John H. Gerstner is solid and was a great help among a few others in pulling me out of myself and onto Christ in a very dark time of my own.

Very encouraging and strengthening!

Thanks Ryan for the quote, that's the kind of Gospel that can endure suffering and persecution!!!

Larry


----------



## Peter (Aug 6, 2006)

For I determined not to know any thing among you, save Jesus Christ, and him crucified. 1Co 2:2


----------

